# PT940... made in Brazil?



## gs_geoff (Dec 14, 2009)

So I found a PT940 for sale at a local shop for $399. It has a few nicks here and there and looks like it was somebody's carry gun.

When I went to budsgunshop to check the price on a new one, I found this picture.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/images/D11/31/31749.jpg

(made in Miami FL)

I could swear the one at the shop said Brazil on it.

If it was made in Brazil... would that be an earlier gun, and if so, any reason to avoid it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That pic doesn't say "Made in Miami" it just says Taurus Inc. Miami, FL.

The gun is made in Brazil. Taurus Intl. is out of Miami.

Edited to add:

The other side of the gun will say



















From Taurus' website:

History



> The next milestone for Taurus came in 1982. This is when the Brazil management decided to "take the bull by the horns" by opening an affiliated company, Taurus, in Miami, Florida.


----------



## gs_geoff (Dec 14, 2009)

DUH to me...

Thanks.

Taurus' website is usually either extremely slow, or times out, so I didn't check there.

Thanks again!

-Geoff


----------

